# Rabbit Hunting



## jmayo33021 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am looking for someone to go rabbit hunting with in Central Ohio, preferably some that has dogs. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

It says central ohio where you located. I got two that are trained and im located in new carlisle.


----------



## jmayo33021 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am in Thornville, it is half way between Columbus and Zanesville.


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I used to have some great beagles for many years, but started losing access to private hunting land due to development. Now I have access to entirely new private areas, but no beagles. Anyone interested in teaming up?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't have any dogs but I still manage to get my fair share of bunnys if anyone wants to get out and kick brush I'm free on weekends (once season comes in) and I have a few spots of my own as well that have bunnys and roosters too. Just shoot me apm if anyone wants to go.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

im in blacklick. have a beagle thats is almost 2 now. hunted him for one season. willing to get together with anyone once seasons in lmk.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

It stinks not having places to hunt around thornville. i personally have about 1500 acres in the thornville area that i hunt. it pays to be good friends with some of the big farmers down there. Thornville is the best area ive hunting. a couple of our spots we'll kick over 30 rabbits in a trip.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I am looking atgetting a beagle here shortly. Any tips or ideas on what to look for in a pup?


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

watch the parents run if you can


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

If you are getting a pup, you really just never know, of course getting one out of a good line, or at least knowing the parents is about the best you can do to find a good one, that will put the odds more in your favor, but getting field time for your dog is just as important. LOTS OF FIELD TIME! I used to run mine 2-3 nights a week, and at least one or both weekend mornings most of the summer through fall. My goal was 12 hours a week of actual ground time, not counting travel. 

Also, if you don't have another more experienced dog to run it with, you will be dealing with a slow learning curve. 

You may consider going to a breeder that has hunting dogs and you may be able to get one that is already started and about 8-9 months old.

There is a lot of information on http://forums.huntingboards.com It's mostly about beagles, you can find some good lines, and some good direction there.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I recently acquired a Marlin Glenfield 60 from my uncle and am interested in small game hunting. Basically rabbits and squirrels. Just getting started. Any advice other than beginner gun safety beginners courses? Like where I can hunt? I think I understand the licensing. 19.00 for permit yearly right? Am I limited to what I can hunt by type of rifle?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for the input. I decided to hold off until next year I need to find a place with a good bunny population before I find a dog. Hopefully it will make training that much easier.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

I always like hunting with and meeting new people. I've got a couple hounds that will shag a rabbit back to the gun. I've owned beagles for 30 years. Just give me a PM and we'll get together during the season. Just three rules: 1) no jumpshooting 2) no .22's. and 3) No major roads close to where we are hunting.
I'm located in Worthington. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Brian, 

I would like to pay you back for that muskie trip last fall. I got some new local hunting permission this spring that I think will hold some rabbitts. We should try to make that happen if we cant arrange the trip to NW Ohio we were talking about.


----------



## Brian Vinson (Apr 20, 2009)

Dude,
I'm not worried about any kind of payback. Just getting out with good people is alright with me.
Now, if you would have boated a 40 incher that day, you would not only have to take me rabbit hunting but buy a steak dinner afterwards (LOL!) I haven't had the Ranger out in 2-1/2 months! Going up to Alum in the morning to chuck some heavy lures. You are always for than welcome to join me.
Thank you,
Brian


----------

